# NBD BTB7



## Ruins (Jun 30, 2013)

i will start with the pictures first






the neck doesn't feel bulky at all i find it comfortable












































and now for some family shots

3 beasts and all have different character
SRT905dx SR1206VNF BTB7







and off course the higher register ladies shouldn't be forgotten either







so you got so far and even bother to read, ok then i will say few words

the BTB7 feels solid, it is not on the heavy side and and not on the light side either just something in the middle.
I will admit that after playing all this years on standard SR series (34 scale) i needed some time to get used to the 35 scale but it is nothing worse after few days of playing it i got used to it and it felt like home too.

in terms of sound this bass is versatile indeed it can go almost from jazz bass to modern sound. it is all about the playing technique and playing a bit with the knobs. however i can not compare it with the aggression that i get out of the SRT905 that is armed with the EMGs. 

the pickups were worrying me at first that they might sound like crap (i was always fan of soap bars) i am happy to say that this is not the case.
granted they don't sound like EMGs and nor like the Nordstrand or the Bartolini but they do have a nice useful sound to them.
i wish how ever that this bass was armed with the Nordstrand as this deliver really beefy clear sound out of my SR1206 while the CAP pickups have less output but still balanced sound across the whole range.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jun 30, 2013)

Damn, I remember the guitar's carving thread, didn't recalled who that was from lol

Thats a monstrous bass yet its classy as ..... Enjoy that, HNBD man


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow - now that's a bass! Congrats, man! That's awesome!


----------



## 7stg (Jun 30, 2013)

Amazing bass, I want one.


----------



## roast (Jul 1, 2013)

GAS'ing for one of these so bad! It looks amazing.
Any chance of some sound clips or a video? 

HNBD!


----------



## Ruins (Jul 1, 2013)

thanks guys 

@Roast

there won't be any video as i don't have the ability to make one :/
but i am going to post some clips some time soon. for now i am still experimenting with it in terms of playing and in terms setting up patches on my equipment.


----------



## dax21 (Jul 1, 2013)

Damn, build quality looks amazing. I can't believe they don't cost at least twice as much. Happy NBD!


I'm more jealous of your SRT though.  Thicker, contoured SR body with EMGs sounds pretty damn appealing.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 1, 2013)

Beautiful bass!! I'm an electric guitarer and dats perty.


----------



## 7stg (Jul 1, 2013)

I will have one in about a week, as soon as the brown man gets here.


----------



## FruitCakeRonin (Jul 1, 2013)

You could beat a man to death with that 7th string


----------



## Bigfan (Jul 1, 2013)

FruitCakeRonin said:


> You could beat a man to death with that 7th string



More like garrote a man to death.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 2, 2013)

Any plans on a special tuning for it or are you just gonna run it like it is standard and have the extra high string?


----------



## Bleach31 (Jul 2, 2013)

Gorgeous! HNGD!


----------



## Ruins (Jul 3, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Any plans on a special tuning for it or are you just gonna run it like it is standard and have the extra high string?



yeah i do have somewhat special tuning for it 
i already have the 6er that is tuned B E A D G C i find this rather comfortable and convenient i don't need to think about anything just move the same patterns from the low register to the higher 


on the 7er i tuned the top 2 strings half step down to get standard guitar tuning B E A D G B E (factory tuning was B E A D G C F) 
i find the acoustic parts and strumming some chords like that opened an interesting approach for me to the instrument. 
(not to mention will boost my guitar playing and seeing the fretboard to the better)


----------



## Daken1134 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Navid (Jul 4, 2013)

Congratz. BTB are my favorite production bass guitars. Looks awesome!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 4, 2013)

Is that really a plain string for the highest string?


----------



## Ruins (Jul 4, 2013)

thanks guys

@YJGB
yeah it is 0.020 
not sure what that is and where do i get a replacement for them if not by Circle K strings. (awesome strings!)


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 4, 2013)

Ruins said:


> thanks guys
> 
> @YJGB
> yeah it is 0.20
> not sure what that is and where do i get a replacement for them if not by Circle K strings. (awesome strings!)



I'd at least go for a wound .020 string, it'll give a more comfortable feeling than a plain.


----------



## Ruins (Jul 5, 2013)

that is true but i am getting used to it. it forces me to focus on what i m doing in the higher register and not just pull the strings with much power and aggression that i do on the lower register.
also when i choose to play chords/clean i notice the difference the string just rings nice and clean with the other high strings.
you can imagine it as sort of baritone sound (well because to some extent it is)

i will post some sound samples soon


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jul 5, 2013)

That is awesome! This piece is on my wishlist for sure.


----------



## DrJazz (Jul 5, 2013)

Hot damn.

I had a BTB6 once, and it was one hell of a bass. If the BTB7 is anywhere close in terms of feel, you undoubtedly have a solid player in your hands. Enjoy it!


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jul 5, 2013)

How are you digging the gloss finish? I'm a huge fan of their oil finishes on the SR's so not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## rikomaru (Jul 14, 2013)

unyielding jealousy v.v


----------



## Ruins (Jul 15, 2013)

DrJazz said:


> Hot damn.
> 
> I had a BTB6 once, and it was one hell of a bass. If the BTB7 is anywhere close in terms of feel, you undoubtedly have a solid player in your hands. Enjoy it!


i never had any other BTB this is my first one and yes it feels solid. i am very pleased with this bass.



DavidLopezJr said:


> How are you digging the gloss finish? I'm a huge fan of their oil finishes on the SR's so not sure how I feel about this.


comparing it to the oiled necks of the SRs it doesn't feel that fast however i got no problems at all to play with the same comfort as i do on SR.
the gloss finish is fine, it doesn't bother me at all even now that it is summer time and i get to sweat a lot it is still fast neck and doesn't stick.


perhaps the only critic that i have towards this bass is that after playing it 5 and 6 string basses become not interesting for me. they feel so limited in their options that they can offer me 



rikomaru said:


> unyielding jealousy v.v


----------



## rikomaru (Jul 15, 2013)

Ruins said:


> perhaps the only critic that i have towards this bass is that after playing it 5 and 6 string basses become not interesting for me. they feel so limited in their options that they can offer me


 
so does that mean you'll be giving that 6 away?


----------



## Arcanerain (Jul 18, 2013)

HNBD man, I'm really considering one of these. How does the string spacing compare with the SR's?


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 18, 2013)

That's not just a bass... It's almost 2! HNBGD!!!


----------



## Ruins (Jul 19, 2013)

rikomaru said:


> so does that mean you'll be giving that 6 away?


hehe no i wont for now. i still love it that fat round clear sound that this bass has. 



Arcanerain said:


> HNBD man, I'm really considering one of these. How does the string spacing compare with the SR's?


if you can get one snap it as soon as you can they are limited run you know....
the string spacing is wider and it is noticeable. i have been playing over 13 years SRs almost exclusively and it felt strange to get to this wider string spacing even if it is not much. all the muscle memory that gained over the years just makes it strange to play fast arpeggios etc i hit the string in the wrong place almost constantly but it is nothing worse i am getting used to it slowly. 
what also strange is after playing the BTB for a while and getting used to the string spacing and then making the transition back to SR... i hit the strings wrong on SR then... 
i think it is just a matter of some time and practice, getting used to until it will become no issue for me any more.





donray1527 said:


> That's not just a bass... It's almost 2! HNBGD!!!


yes and i handle this very well


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 19, 2013)

God, this bass is SEXY as hell. 

I would love to lay my sloppy fingers on it. 

In fact, I think I'll buy one someday and I'll string it with a low F# instead for maximum crushing sounds and stuff! lol


----------



## Arcanerain (Jul 19, 2013)

It is ridiculous how much I want one now. Typically there will be none left by the time I'm ready to buy one.


----------



## Ruins (Jul 19, 2013)

well you are probably right but you can look at the bright side of this, judging by how fast this things get snapped away and how much people find it awesome on the forums you can expect in the future Ibanez will be releasing more 7 string basses.

just an assumption...


----------



## Dabo Fett (Aug 19, 2013)

i also need one of these, one way or another...


----------

